# عاجل ومؤكد: ظهور العذراء الان



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*انباء مؤكده عن ظهور السيده العذارء 
بكنيسه ما مرقص شارع شبرا 
وامبابه 

المصدر اتصال شخصي مع شاهد عيان 
واحد اعضاء المنتدي
*​


----------



## الملك أبجر (18 نوفمبر 2011)

يا ريت حد من الاخوة يعمل على تأكيد الموضوع 

و اذا في صور او فيديو.....


بركتك يا ام النور تحل علينا جميعا


----------



## candy shop (18 نوفمبر 2011)

الله خبر رائع  يا عياد 

اتمنى تظهر فى كل الكنائس ويشوفوها المسلمين قبل المسيحين

صليلى يا امى امام عرش النعمه

اظهرى فى كل العالم 


​


----------



## zezza (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*
يا ريت
بس بجد ولا زى اخر مرة 
الناس فى وقت الشدة بيتهيالها حاجات غريبة 
بعدين الست العدرا مش قليلة عشان كل يوم و التانى نقول كلام مش مؤكد عليها *


----------



## tasoni queena (18 نوفمبر 2011)

اتمنى الخبر يكون حقيقى

مع اننا عارفين انها بتعزينا حتى من غير ما تظهر

وبركتها معانا على طول


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 نوفمبر 2011)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
طب الشخص اللي من المنتدي مش قال ليه الخبر بنفسه
ومش صورها ليه ونزل الصور ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## apostle.paul (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*الخبر دا جبته منين؟
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 نوفمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *الخبر دا جبته منين؟
> *


* الخبر قريته علي الفيس 
واتصلت بعضو من المنتدي ساكن جنب الكنيسه 
واكدلي انه شافها
عباره عن اطياف نورانيه كبيره
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 نوفمبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> طب الشخص اللي من المنتدي مش قال ليه الخبر بنفسه
> ومش صورها ليه ونزل الصور ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*لانه حاليا في الشارع قدام الكنيسه
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 نوفمبر 2011)

يعني بيصور ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 نوفمبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> يعني بيصور ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



 في انتظار الصور يا جوسبل


----------



## apostle.paul (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*ظهورات سمائية بشبرا الآن
*[YOUTUBE]kEoxkfTp2cc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
*الكلام دا على موقع المسيحى الحر*​


----------



## sparrow (18 نوفمبر 2011)

هو فعلا في وميض في السما بيروح وبيجي 
وانا فضلت ابص عليه كتير
بس الصراحه مش شايفه اي حاجة تدل علي انها العدراء
يعني ممكن يكون سحب ممكن ليزر
الصراحه مش قادرة اكد انها العدراء رغم اني شفت الوميض دا كويس
واعتقد ان الوميض دا هو دا الي بيقولوا عليه الاطياف النورانيه


----------



## apostle.paul (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*العدرا لما بتظهر بتظهر بوضوح ومنغير ادنى شك
زى الىل شافوه فى الزيتون والوراق وغيره
بس يرجى التأنى ومش اى حاجة نقول عليها ظهورات نورانية 
*


----------



## marcelino (18 نوفمبر 2011)

على فكره لو تلاحظو موضوع الوميض دة بيحصل خميس وجمه بس
واغلبيه الايام دى بتبقى فيها افراح كتير وفيها اضواء وليزر

اكتر حاجه تبقى مؤكدة لو شفونا العدرا بكامل صورتها​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 نوفمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *العدرا لما بتظهر بتظهر بوضوح ومنغير ادنى شك
> زى الىل شافوه فى الزيتون والوراق وغيره
> بس يرجى التأنى ومش اى حاجة نقول عليها ظهورات نورانية
> *



* صح جدا الكلام ده 
انا مشوفتش بعنيا 
ونشرت الخبر علشان اللي شاف يقول
وخصوصا ان في اعضاء كتير من شبرا
وهما اليل هياكدوا او يكدبوا الخبر  
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 نوفمبر 2011)

[YOUTUBE]QX6WAp58sHs[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## sparrow (18 نوفمبر 2011)

apostle.paul قال:


> *العدرا لما بتظهر بتظهر بوضوح ومنغير ادنى شك*
> *زى الىل شافوه فى الزيتون والوراق وغيره*
> *بس يرجى التأنى ومش اى حاجة نقول عليها ظهورات نورانية *


 
انا لسه كنت بقول كدة لنفسي مهي لو العدراء ما تظهر بشكل يوضح انها هي
بدل الحيره دي انا فعلا كنت محتارة 
كل الي حواليا كان بيقول انها هي 
بس بالعقل كده دا مجرد وميض وفعلا واضح جداا في السماء
يعني شفته كويس اووي 
بس ايه الي فيه بيقول ان دا ظهور للعدراء 
مش عارفه الصراحه ؟؟؟


----------



## النهيسى (18 نوفمبر 2011)

آمين آمين آمين​


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 نوفمبر 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> [YOUTUBE]QX6WAp58sHs[/YOUTUBE]​



*أختى لسه راجعة من أحدى الكنائس المذكورة ..... ومفيش حاجه فيها*


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 نوفمبر 2011)

موقع الحق والضلال اصبح موقع للشهره ليس الا
لم اعد اثق في اي خبر ينشر فيه

اختي ساكنه قريب جدااااااااا من احد الكنائس المذكوره
ومفيش اي شئ من الكلام دا
لا اطياف ولا ظهور كامل دا هو موضوع بالفيديو

وزي ما قال ميلو
اليومين دول فيهم افراح كتير والليزر في كل مكان

وجاي الكلام صح والله واعلم

بس العدراء لما هتظهر مش هتخلي الشعب في حيره وشك
ودا يقول ظهرت ودا يقول اطياف ودا يقول شبه حمام
ياما الكل ياكد ياما لا
دا اللي اعرفه


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 نوفمبر 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> موقع الحق والضلال اصبح موقع للشهره ليس الا
> لم اعد اثق في اي خبر ينشر فيه
> 
> اختي ساكنه قريب جدااااااااا من احد الكنائس المذكوره
> ...



*ممكن تكون لعبة انتخابية عشان يظهروا الاقباط كبلهاء ويشككو الناس فيهم*


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 نوفمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ممكن تكون لعبة انتخابية عشان يظهروا الاقباط كبلهاء ويشككو الناس فيهم*



للاسف استاذي هما عرفوا نقطه ضعف المسيحين كويس
وخصوصا في موضوع الظهورات دا
انهم بيصدقوا اي كلمه تتقال حتي لو مش شافوا شئ واضح
ودا الوتر الحساس اللي هايبدوا يلعبوا عليه

وربنا يسترها بجد الفتره الجايه

وبتمني مش اي شئ يتقال نصدقه
اكيد بنفرح من الظهورات لانها فيها تعزيات لينا
بس فرحنا هايكون اجمل لو ظهورات مؤكده فعلا
بدون ادني شك فيها 

زي الظهورات اللي فاتت الكل قال فيه ظهور وجابوا صور
بس مفيش اي مصدر موثوق فيه طلع اكد الخبر

يبقي ليها بقي احنا ننشر اخبار غير مؤكد
نفسي اعرف بنستفيد ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Critic (18 نوفمبر 2011)

انا زهقت من رد فعل الاقباط !
بمجرد ما سمعوا "العدرا ظهرت" هللوا وكبروا على الفيس والنت وغير النت من غير اى تأكيد ...


----------

